

How to write a book - the short honest truth - omouse
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2007/how-to-write-a-book-the-short-honest-truth/

======
pankaj_kumar
Equally important is to figure out what to write about. What you know best may
not be what the potential readers want to read. As with startups, it is always
good to some basic research about the market size. Amazon Sales Rank, a
ranking based on sales velocity at Amazon.com and updated hourly, offers an
interesting and useful tool to do so. Books with higher sales rank are selling
much faster than the ones with lower sales rank.

The Sales Rank at any given time is available as part of Product Details
section in Amazon listing. Historical values can be found at Charteous
(<http://charteo.us>).

------
zach
Self-publishing is easy. Self-editing is hard.

